# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی رشته علوم و فنون هوانوردی(خلبانی) هليكوپتر

## ebi2018

*معرفی رشته علوم و فنون هوانوردی(خلبانی) هليكوپتر


 
دیباچه:


شاید  رؤیای پرواز به اندازه تخیل انسان قدمت داشته باشد؛ رؤیایی که لئوناردو  داوینچی را بر آن داشت تا طرح‌هایی را ترسیم کند که بعدها از روی آن اولین‌  هلی‌کوپترها طراحی و ساخته شد؛ رؤیایی که در سال 1903 به یاری برادران  رایت به تحقق پیوست و آنها توانستند اولین هواپیما را به پرواز درآورند و  اکنون که بیش از 100 سال از آن زمان می‌گذرد، ده‌ها مدل هواپیما، هلی‌کوپتر  و سایر وسایل پرنده وجود دارد که افق‌های آسمان را در می‌نوردند و در  زمینه‌های نظامی و غیرنظامی اعم از ترابری، پشتیبانی و موارد دیگر فعالیت  می‌کنند. در این میان، هلی‌کوپتر به عنوان وسیله‌ای که برای برخاستن و  نشستن، به فضای وسیعی نیاز ندارد و می‌توان از آن در حمل و نقل سربازان و  اسلحه به خطوط مقدم جبهه و آتش‌ پشتیبانی، بخصوص در زمین‌های ناهموار،  استفاده کرد،‌ در جنگ‌های زمینی نقش تعیین کننده‌ای دارد تا جایی که امروزه  نیروی زمینی ارتش‌های کشورهای بزرگ دنیا در سطح لشکرها، دارای یگان‌های  سازمانی هلی‌کوپتری هستند. بی‌شک برای به حرکت درآوردن این وسیله پرنده  نیاز به خلبان‌هایی ماهر و کارآمد است؛ افرادی که دوره‌ها و آموزش‌های  تخصصی را گذرانده و آمادگی علمی، روحی و جسمی لازم را برای به پرواز درآمدن  یک هلی‌کوپتر به دست آورده‌اند.به همین منظور از سال 1376 تاکنون هر ساله دانشگاه  افسری امام علی(ع) وابسته به نیروی زمینی ارتش جمهوری اسلامی ایران، در  رشته علوم و فنون هوانوردی ـ گرایش خلبانی هلی‌کوپتری دانشجو پذیرفته است.  در واقع امروزه، خلبانی یک کار تجربی نیست، بلکه یک علم است و یک خلبان  باید با آیرودینامیک، فیزیک، ریاضی، مکانیک، دینامیک، ترمودینامیک، استاتیک  و غیره آشنا باشد تا بتواند مسؤولیت‌ یک سفر هوایی بدون خطر را بر عهده  گیرد. درباره علت این که چرا رشته خلبانی هلی‌کوپتری از سوی نیروی زمینی  ارتش جمهوری اسلامی ایران ارائه می‌شود، باید گفت که نیروی هوایی و دریایی  ارتش، چه در زمان جنگ و چه در زمان صلح، در بخش‌های خاصی ایفای نقش  می‌کنند، اما نیروی زمینی، بویژه در هنگام جنگ، باید وجب به وجب کشور را  زیرنظر داشته باشد و در صورت لزوم با دشمن درگیر شود. در این میان  هلی‌کوپتر برای پشتیبانی نیروهای رزمی یک وسیله ضروری است تا هم برای  پشتیبانی آتش و هم جابجایی نیرو و تجهیزات مورد استفاده قرار گیرد. در واقع  برخلاف نیروی هوایی و نیروی دریایی که برای تکمیل کار و وظایفشان از  هلی‌کوپتر استفاده می‌کنند، ‌استفاده از این وسیله در هنگام جنگ،‌ جزو  مأموریت‌ نیروی زمینی است. در هنگام صلح نیز در همه کشورها هرگاه حادثه‌ای  رخ دهد، نیروی زمینی اولین نیرویی است که در مکان حادثه دیده حضور پیدا  می‌کند و با استفاده از هلی‌کوپتر، مجروحان آن حادثه را جا‌بجا می‌کند و  کمک‌های اولیه، مواد غذایی،‌ وسایل گرمایش یا سرمایش و سایر مواد مورد نیاز  را به افراد حادثه دیده می‌رساند؛ از همین‌رو تربیت خلبان هلی‌کوپتر جزو  وظایف نیروی زمینی ارتش جمهوری اسلامی است. سایر مراکز، ارگان‌ها و  سازمان‌ها مانند هلال‌احمر، نیروی انتظامی، نیروی دریایی و ... نیز که گاه  برای تکمیل کادر خود نیاز به تربیت خلبان‌ نظامی یا غیرنظامی هلی‌کوپتر  دارند، از طریق آزمون سراسری اقدام به جذب دانشجو کرده که پس از اخذ مجوز  از سلسله مراتب "آجا" آموزش این دانشجویان در این دانشگاه انجام خواهد شد.



توانایی‌های لازم :


فعالیت‌های  هوانوردی به علت ماهیت مخاطره‌آمیزشان، حساسیت بالایی دارند؛ در نتیجه  دانشجویانی که داوطلب رشته خلبانی هستند، باید علاوه بر موفقیت در آزمون  سراسری و کسب رتبه علمی لازم، از سلامت کامل جسمی و روانی، هوش و استعداد  تحصیلی بالا و توانایی فراگیری زبان انگلیسی  در سطح مطلوب برخوردار باشند. برای مثال یک خلبان باید فردی با هوش باشد؛  زیرا برای یک خلبان هنگام پرواز گاه موارد پیش‌بینی نشده‌ای اتفاق می‌افتد  که باید در زمان کوتاه، واکنش سریع و مناسبی نسبت به آن نشان دهد. این  واکنش مناسب اصولاً از کسانی انتظار می‌رود که ضریب هوشی بالایی دارند.  همچنین تسلّط به زبان انگلیسی در این رشته اهمیت بسیاری دارد؛ برای اینکه عمده آموزش دانشجویان این رشته پس از دروس مقدماتی، به زبان انگلیسی است. البته دانشگاه افسری امام‌علی(ع) برای دانشجویان این رشته کلاس زبان انگلیسی برگزار می‌کند، اما دانشجو نیز باید توانایی یادگیری زبان انگلیسی  را داشته باشد. دانشجویان خلبانی لازم است از سلامت جسمانی کامل نیز  برخوردار باشند. برای مثال باید دید چشمانشان ده دهم باشد و کوررنگی نداشته  باشند و دارای ناراحتی قلبی یا بیماری‌های خاص نیز نباشند. یکی دیگر از  مراحل گزینش دانشجوی این رشته، گزینش روحی و روانی است؛ یعنی از داوطلب یک  مجموعه از تست‌های خاص روانشناسی  گرفته می‌شود تا مشخص شود که آیا آمادگی فکری لازم را برای این کار دارد و  آیا روحیه‌اش با شرایط خاص این رشته مناسب است یا خیر؛ زیرا دانشجوی  دانشکده افسری امام علی(ع) یک نظامی است و یک نظامی باید در چارچوبی خاص و  برابر با آیین‌نامه های مربوط عمل کند؛ یعنی باید یک مجموعه از قوانین و  محدودیت‌ها را بپذیرد. همچنین در مسیر خدمت یک نظامی، موارد زیادی پیش  می‌آید که فرد بایستی از خواسته‌ها و ضرورت‌های زندگی خویش بگذرد و مصالح  سازمان را بر مصالح فردی خود ترجیح دهد و در نهایت شغل خلبانی نیاز به  ویژگی‌های خاصی از جمله شهامت و شجاعت دارد. یکی دیگر از مراحل گزینش  دانشجوی این رشته، بررسی صلاحیت‌های‌ مکتبی و امنیتی اوست؛ اینکه آیا  دانشجوی این رشته معتقد به جمهوری اسلامی هست و آیا صلاحیت این را دارد که  در ارتش جمهوری اسلامی به عنوان یک سازمان نظامی، فعالیت کند یا خیر. گفتنی  است که تمامی دانشجویان دانشکده افسری امام علی(ع) از جمله دانشجویان علوم  و فنون هوانوردی ـ گرایش خلبانی هلی‌کوپتری باید در فرم انتخاب رشته آزمون  سراسری، رشته‌های این دانشگاه  را تا قبل از انتخاب سی‌ام انتخاب کنند. تابعیت جمهوری اسلامی ایران،  نداشتن سابقه تابعیت بیگانه و ایرانی‌الاصل بودن،‌ متدین به دین اسلام و  اعتقاد و التزام عملی به ولایت فقیه، ایمان به انقلاب اسلامی و نظام جمهوری  اسلامی ایران و آمادگی فداکاری در راه تحقق اهداف آن، عدم اشتهار به فساد  اخلاق و عدم اعتیاد به مواد مخدر، عدم محکومیت به محرومیت از خدمات دولتی و عدم سابقه عضویت یا وابستگی به احزاب و گروه‌های سیاسی، از جمله شرایط لازم برای داوطلبان ورود به رشته‌های دانشگاه افسری امام علی(ع) است و رشته خلبانی نیز تنها از میان داوطلبان مرد مسلمان گروه آزمایشی علوم ریاضی و فنی دانشجو می‌پذیرد.



موقعیت شغلی در ایران:


یکی  از مهمترین دغدغه‌های هر جوانی،‌پیدا کردن موقعیت شغلی مناسب است. این  مسأله حتی برای قشر تحصیل‌کرده جامعه نیز مطرح است. از همین‌رو ورود به  رشته‌‌ای که آینده شغلی آن تضمین شده باشد، از اهمیت بسیاری برخوردار است.  رشته علوم و فنون هوانوردی ـ گرایش خلبانی‌ هلی‌کوپتری یکی از همین‌  رشته‌ها است؛ زیرا دانشجویان آن با درجه ستوان دومی فارغ‌التحصیل می‌شوند و  به استخدام ارتش  جمهوری اسلامی ایران درمی‌آیند و با گذراندن دوره‌های حین خدمت، بترتیب،  سلسله مراتب فرماندهی را طی می‌کنند. علاوه برکاربرد وسیع این رشته در  سازمان‌های نیروهای مسلح در زمان جنگ و صلح، نیاز روزافزون سایر سازمان‌های  غیرنظامی نیز به فارغ‌التحصیلان این رشته کاملاً‌ مشهود است و برای مثال شرکت نفت،  هلال احمر، وزارت نیرو و بسیاری از وزارتخانه‌های دیگر از خلبان‌های  بازنشسته ارتش برای فعالیت‌ در سازمان‌های مرتبط استفاده می‌کنند.


درس‌های این رشته در طول تحصیل:


دروس پایه رشته خلبانی:


ریاضی  عمومی ، فیزیک مکانیک، فیزیک حرارت، فیزیک الکتریسته و مغناطیس، آمار و  احتمالات، معادلات دیفرانسیل، آزمایشگاه فیزیک الکتریسته و مغناطیس.


دروس تخصصی الزامی رشته خلبانی:


سیستم‌های  الکترونیکی هواپیما، سرویس اطلاعات هوانوردی و عملیات هواپیما، آلات دقیق  هوایی، سیستم‌های الکترونیکی هواپیما، ناوبری هوایی ، هواشناسی، فیزیولوژی  هوایی، قوانین و مقررات هوانوردی، مکانیک پرواز کاربردی.
دروس پروازی الزامی رشته خلبانی:


پرواز اولیه هلی‌کوپتر نظری و عملی، پرواز اولیه هلی‌کوپتر ، پرواز پایه هلی‌کوپتر نظری وعملی.


دروس اصلی رشته خلبانی:


مبانی کامپیوتر، ارتعاشات عمومی، استاتیک، مبانی مهندسی برق عمومی، دینامیک عمومی، مقاومت مصالح، مکانیک سیالات عمومی، نجوم، ترمودینامیک عمومی، نقشه‌کشی صنعتی، مبانی مدیریت  و تحقیق در عملیات، الکترونیک عمومی، آزمایشگاه مقاومت مصالح،  آیرودینامیک، آیرودینامیک سیالات تراکم‌پذیر، آزمایشگاه آیرودینامیک،  مقدمه‌ای بر اصول پرواز، موتورهای هواپیما، کارگاه موتور، زبان تخصصی،  ساختمان هواپیما، انتقال حرارت عمومی.
*

----------

